# My first Elk.



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

What an exhilerating feeling. From being on my own, remaining calm, but nervous, being still to the point of near exhaustion, to quielty pulling back and releasing when the moment came. Then patience comes into play since it is a nighttime shot and I needed to come back then following morning to track it. Fortunately for me I have a hubby who is amazing and showed me how to track her. What a great and humbling experience. Thankful for thy bounty!

[attachment=0:1vq3kg7k]Elk hunt 2011 004 (640x480) - Copy (400x300) (200x150).jpg[/attachment:1vq3kg7k]


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job! My wife is experiencing her first archery hunt (actually first hunt altogether) this year and it has been fun watching her learn and experience nature.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Thanks! BTW shot her at 20 yds. Wish I coulda got the first lead cow but woulda been busted. Shot at a spike the night prior from the same spot but the dreaded "elk" fever got me and I forgot to use my peep sight. I know, I know, live and learn right?


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

That is totally AWESOME!!! I live for this and my wife on the other hand is not interested in the least. I have to say that your husband is one lucky man. I hope to connect this next week when I get my chance to get out and wander the woods!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on the first elk! what a way to do it. I'm hoping to get that close as well but if I do I will be taking mine with a pistol.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice, that's freakin awesome.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Jealous to say the least! Wish my wife shared on my hunting passion! Remind your husband he's got a good thing going!! Btw, congrats on your elk. Always a great accomplishment with a bow!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on your first elk.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet! Nothing better than having the ladies and kids be successful.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on the elk! And with a BOW no doubt! Good times!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's freakin' awesome! I love hunting with the "little woman". Congrats on a great bowkill. Love that elk meat!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats awesome! Good job


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

great job


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

My husband commented on the cow I shot, that she seemed to have more fat than he had seen for many many years, and his bull we pulled out this morning seems to be more fat than normal also. Anyone else experiencing the same? Think they are in for a rough winter!?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats BM!


----------

